# help with diagnostic codes



## diamond (Oct 24, 2002)

I have a 98 Altima---

I need help deciphering the diagnostic codes that I get from my flashing "Check Engine Light..."

I have a Haynes manual, but I can find a code for:

I believe 3 long, four short flashes means engine knock sensor...]

but what are these?

3 long flashes, 9 short flashes

7 long flashes, 5 short flashes.

Thanks!

Diamond


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2003)

Might want to look here...
http://www.troublecodes.net/Nissan/95ams96-00.shtml#95altima


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2003)

Well, P0304 (P stands for Powertrain) is a cylinder misfire code. P0705 has to do with the neutral start switch on the transmission... and I can't find code P0309.



diamond said:


> *I have a 98 Altima---
> 
> I need help deciphering the diagnostic codes that I get from my flashing "Check Engine Light..."
> 
> ...


----------

